# Original schwinn/Yale key



## TheDXjedi (Jul 4, 2017)

Looking for the original Schwinn/Yale key for my locking springer fork #AN 283 thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2017)

@WES PINCHOT should be able to take care of that. V/r Shawn


----------

